# Pacific Heights



## wilifordmusic (Jan 13, 2019)

Have you ever considered following up on this sort of writing?
You know who you are :_)
I've always found it an interesting and enjoyable score.

Anyone who hasn't heard it, do a search.

thanks, Steve


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 14, 2019)

I LOVED that score.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 8, 2019)

Okay, then how about Rain Man, Driving Miss Daisy or Radio Flyer. They all had really nice moments.
I'm curious about the musical choices you made in each, but especially Pacific Heights for the musical and orchestration decisions you made.
If you ever take a day off, I think more than a few people would be interested.

Steve, the pest.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 9, 2019)

I thought “The Holiday” was simply Devine.


----------

